# S&W M&P vs Springfield XD (Looking for any issues with either)



## opxus (Nov 3, 2009)

I dont want to start a "which should i buy thread", however I'm just looking for any negative comments about either of the 2 guns listed.

I'm looking at buying either the Smith and Wesson M&P 9 or the Springfield XD 9. Both of these fit my hand really well. I was just wondering if anyone has anything negative about either of the 2 guns.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

I had a full size .40 M&P and never had any problems with it at all. It was my duty weapon until new job where THEY provide the handgun. If I had to buy my own duty weapon again - it'd be the .40 M&P all over again.

My personal off duty carry is the Taurus PT145. If personal carry were any smaller - it'd probably be a S&W M&P Compact .40 or 9mm.

That's not to say there's anything wrong with the XD - I have no experiance with it to qualify myself to say anything about it.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I on the other hand have no experience with the M&P but do with the XD.

I have the HS2000, the XD9mm and the XDm9mm. All good guns. The HS2000 and XDm are very accurate and very low recoil. The XD9 is off on the sights. It is said that back when I bought my pistol that Springfield was putting the wrong back sights on the XD. They have since corrected this issue so I would not hesitate to buy one now. In fact my next Springfield purchase will be the XD9mm V10 or this gun









FYI SW appears to have their problems worked out, but when the M&P was first released it had issues. So if you buy one be sure to get one that was made this year.


----------



## opxus (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'm very much stuck between the two and cant decide. This is all useful info for when I finally decide which one I am going to purchase. You two have told me the exact type of things I wanted to hear!


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

The first negative I can think of is the breakdown. I own an XD and it breaks down nicely, like many other auto's. I DO NOT own a M&P, but I talked to owners and many say the breakdown is different having to use a pin or push in a pin, something I'm not sure. Hopefully, a M&P owner can describe it better. Maybe another negative would be if Springfield sends the original owner a free shipping label, like S&W, if the gun needs to be returned for repair. It's a little hard to find negatives with your listed firearms they are both quality brands. You might consider the availability of after market accessories if needed for each gun, pro or con.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

opxus said:


> I'm just looking for any negative comments about either of the 2 guns listed.
> 
> I'm looking at buying either the Smith and Wesson M&P 9 or the Springfield XD 9.


Negatives for the XD:
Guide rod button sticks out from the slide about 1/8", for no apparent reason that I can see. Trigger is gritty and heavier than the M&P. Can't change the grip size. Small white dots on the sights - much smaller than the ones on the M&P. Subjective cons are that it's uglier than the M&P, and doesn't sit as well in my hand.

Negatives for the M&P:
Gritty trigger (but nonetheless about 1lb. lighter in weight than the XD). Needs a small tool like a screwdriver or allen wrench for one small operation in the takedown procedure.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

No tool is required to break down either.

M&P's can be taken down without pulling the trigger if you use your pinky or a toothpick or just about anything to operate a small internal lever. If you don't wish to use a tool just Lock the slide back, rotate the takedown pin's external lever close the slide and pull the trigger the same as with XD's.

Of course you should check 10 times to make certain the mag is out and either one is unloaded before taking them down.

Triggers on either smooth out with use or a little polishing will smooth them quicker.

You can get spare parts for M&P's.

You can not get spare parts for XD's.

With good ammo either is capable of sub 1 inch groups when shot from sandbag rest with target at 15 yards. You might have to tune your loads but they are capable.

I didn't like the grip safety on the XD. When shooting from an awkward position I have had the XD fail to go off because of poor grip. If in a shootout you just might find yourself in an awkward position.

M&P's feel better in my hand and their grip size can be changed.

Both very good guns by reputable companies.

I prefer M&P's which is why I no longer own an XD but do M&P's.

Good luck. I hope you enjoy what you get.

tumbleweed


----------



## opxus (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. I found someone with the S&W and they offered to go to the range with me, so I should be able to try that one out on the range. No one with the XD however. Also, found someone who loves their Glock and offered to let me try that out too. I wasnt overly excited about the glock 17, but if they are willing to let me try it out on the range I'll definately look into it again.

Once again, thanks for all of your input!!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

SigZagger said:


> The first negative I can think of is the breakdown. I own an XD and it breaks down nicely, like many other auto's. I DO NOT own a M&P, but I talked to owners and many say the breakdown is different having to use a pin or push in a pin, something I'm not sure. Hopefully, a M&P owner can describe it better. Maybe another negative would be if Springfield sends the original owner a free shipping label, like S&W, if the gun needs to be returned for repair. It's a little hard to find negatives with your listed firearms they are both quality brands. You might consider the availability of after market accessories if needed for each gun, pro or con.


If you ever have problems with your Springfield and it needs to go in. All you have to do is call them and they will send you a shipping label.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

TOF said:


> No tool is required to break down either.
> 
> M&P's can be taken down without pulling the trigger if you use your pinky or a toothpick or just about anything to operate a small internal lever. If you don't wish to use a tool just Lock the slide back, rotate the takedown pin's external lever close the slide and pull the trigger the same as with XD's.


The instruction manual does not list the method above. Instead, it states to use a small tool (such as the frame tool) to move the metal bar in the mag well. If someone wants to go by the manufacturers instructions, then they should know about what the manual states.

Of course, one is not _required_ to follow the instruction manual.

I also feel that the M&P is a better handgun -- in my hands of course.....


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

PhilR. said:


> The instruction manual does not list the method above. Instead, it states to use a small tool (such as the frame tool) to move the metal bar in the mag well. If someone wants to go by the manufacturers instructions, then they should know about what the manual states.
> 
> Of course, one is not _required_ to follow the instruction manual.
> 
> I also feel that the M&P is a better handgun -- in my hands of course.....


The manual says not to use reloaded ammo.
I ignore that one also.

The reality is both are very easy to breakdown for cleaning and there is not a significant difference between them.

In my mind the most significant difference besides feel is the ability to obtain spare parts.

Both manufacturers will fix a defective unit but I prefer to have a set of springs and other parts on hand in case mine breaks during a competition or practice shoot. I have never had a breakdown with any of my M&P's but have watched friends set out competitions because they needed a simple spring.

I have spare sear block assemblies, all springs, trigger assembly, recoil spring and rod, roll pins etc. When I reach 10,000 rounds fired I call S&W and ask for recoil rod/spring, trigger spring and anything else that looks in need of replacement.

So far it has taken less than a week for the requested parts to arrive by mail.

My spare stock was purchased from Brownells.

PS: I just called S&W and asked if I could purchase the roll pin used to hold and pivot my .45's extractor on. I was asked for my mailing address and told there would be 2 or 3 coming in the mail in a couple of days. I want a spare on hand prior to removing the extractor for thorough cleaning.

tumbleweed


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I've shot XD's. Rugers and others and that's why I own two M&P's. When I held the M&P in my hand I had to have it. It just fits so well.


----------

